# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Best Protein Cookie Recipe Ever

## TotoSYDFan

Hey I just thought that I would share my cookie recipe. They are great to have for that quick protein fix with no sugar and very little fat. its great for those who like me have a bad sweet tooth and do not want to eat candy.`

2 1/4 cups of whole oat flour
1 cup no sugar added apple sauce
1 1/2 cups of splenda
1/4 cup of sugar free maple syrup
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. salt
1 whole egg
1 egg white
4 scopps of chocolate protein powder

Combine all of the above ingredients and bake at 350 for about 7-10 minutes.

Nutritional facts: "whole batch"
1400 calories
160g protein
155g carbs
13g fat

Hope you guys enjoy  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## diesel21

can't wait to try it next week

----------


## CutMeUp

where does the 160g protein come from?

----------


## angelxterminator

that was my ?, between the eggs and whey it looks like about 99-100, dunno if applesauce has 60 grams??  :LOL:

----------


## TotoSYDFan

Hey guys if you look at the nutritional facts of whole oats you will see that for every half cup of oats there are 7 grams of protein, plus i think i used one extra scoop of protein powder when i made the recipe before when i actually counted the nutritional values. Sorry about that if it caused any confusion.

----------


## angelxterminator

that still wouldn't add up to 160, but it makes a little more sense though

----------


## diesel21

does cooking the protein powder kill some protein?

----------


## angelxterminator

yes the intense heat can denature the protein making it impossible for our body to use!

----------


## limppimp85204

> yes the intense heat can denature the protein making it impossible for our body to use!


untrue. it will change the state of the protein, but not the digestability and biodiversity of it.

----------


## TotoSYDFan

Since the protien that I use was a whey isolate the intense heat will have no effect on the protein and will still have the ability to be absorbed and or used. a whey isolate is already predigested and the possibilities that you have to do with it are endless

----------


## ultimo

so if you use a complex whey protein you shouldnt even bother??

----------


## angelxterminator

> untrue. it will change the state of the protein, but not the digestability and biodiversity of it.


sorry, but, your wrong. give me a study that proves what you are stating, and i'll think otherwise. i have clinical studies that show that different forms of protein will denature at higher temperatures, making them less useful for the body. That is why steak turns brown when you cook it, etc. in regular foods this is not an issue, but with whey protein when it denatures the bioavailabilty DOES reduce. it does not "kill" the protein, but it does reduce how biologically available it is. All in all i wouldn't worry about it too much!!!

the reason its less biologically available it when the protein denatures due to high heat it removes the first protein digestive process, which is in the stomach. HCl denatures the protein so enzymes can further break it down, when it reaches the small intestine there is a multitude of digestive processes the further break down the protein into amino acids based on the protein source, and the AA's are then absorbed through the s.intestine!

----------

